# Lost Comic



## ScottWolf (Jan 2, 2010)

I had to do a system restore last night, and lost all my links. I'm looking for one in particular. I can't remember it's name. It starred two foxes who found a wolf cub and return him to his mother, but the last few strips were of the foxes captured on a pirate ship (and one about how the artist's little pug was sick). Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2010)

ScottWolf said:


> I had to do a system restore last night, and lost all my links. I'm looking for one in particular. I can't remember it's name. It starred two foxes who found a wolf cub and return him to his mother, but the last few strips were of the foxes captured on a pirate ship (and one about how the artist's little pug was sick). Can anyone help me out?



Would it perchance be "Inherit The Earth"? http://www.inherittheearth.net/


----------



## ScottWolf (Jan 2, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Would it perchance be "Inherit The Earth"? http://www.inherittheearth.net/



YAY!!!! TYVM!!!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2010)

ScottWolf said:


> YAY!!!! TYVM!!!



Just took a quick google to find ^_^U


----------



## ScottWolf (Jan 2, 2010)

I tried google. it came up with several different options, none of which were it. weird. but eh,


----------



## Riptor (Jan 6, 2010)

Question: You ever played the prequel game to this? It's basically a point-and-click adventure game made with the same engine as the Monkey Island games. I think they sell it on that site, you might want to check it out.


----------

